# Judgment in favor of the Orthodox Bahá'í Faith



## JM (Aug 22, 2008)

WHAT IS AN ORTHODOX BAHA'I?



> From the National Bahá'í Council of the Orthodox Bahá'ís of the United States
> Secretary Email: [email protected]
> 
> May 5, 2008
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks, that is very interesting. I'd like to look over those documents in more detail. A long, long time ago, I was a card-carrying NSA Baha'i member.


----------

